# What to wear to the cigar lounge?



## ben1000 (Oct 31, 2010)

Howdy...

So, I often like to nip off to the cigar lounge if I have a break during the day, but the trouble is that my clothes smell like smoke for the rest of the day. 

My current MO is to douse myself with Febreze after a visit, which helps a little, but I'm wondering if wearing a different style of clothing could help.

For example, I understand that fabrics like cotton, wool, denim, etc.. will pick up and absorb a lot more smell than others like nylon, leather, rayon, etc...

So, do you think one would smell less if one wore nylon or rayon clothes (such as REI or Eddie Bauer trail pants, or fly-fishing-style shirts)?

...or maybe a nylon windbreaker overtop of your normal clothes?

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcomed...

Ben


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

You're right, synthetic materials definitely don't absorb as much. I normally wear a fleece pull over and I've gotten home and can't even tell I was in the lounge for an hour+ w/ the fleece. If it's crowded in there, then it gets a little noticeable. The jeans on the other hand, definitely stink. This may not be practical since you're in AZ, so maybe just bring a change of clothes? :mrgreen:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

If you're worried about the "stinky" smoke smell then I would keep an extra shirt in your car and some Axe spray. Take your break at the lounge with your relaxed attire and switch back to your work shirt when you're done. Throw the shirt in the trunk and spray on some Axe when your in your car. Plus, you car will smell pretty good too!


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't forget your smoking jacket.


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

Never had an issue with my leather chaps.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cigar smoke just seems to seep into everything, I've had _some_ luck wearing my leather "bomber" type jacket while smoking, but nothing to rave about. The best luck I've had with minimizing my perception of the smoke is simply to wash my hands and face thoroughly after smoking, particularly around my nose/nostrils. I think doing that presents a more realistic view of how you actually smell to the outside world. At least I don't feel quite so "stinky" when I do that, and I'm not getting a big whiff of leftover smoke on every inhale to make me self-conscious.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have one of these. I never smell like anything!



But i wear a puma hoodie, and jeans. then febreeze, or ozium. never smell


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> I have one of these. I never smell like anything!
> 
> But i wear a puma hoodie, and jeans. then febreeze, or ozium. never smell


Don't forget to drill a hole in the face mask for the cigar.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Zeuceone said:


> Never had an issue with my leather chaps.


As long as you don't say assless, all chaps are assless.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> I have one of these. I never smell like anything!
> 
> But i wear a puma hoodie, and jeans. then febreeze, or ozium. never smell


:laugh::thumb:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The closest B&M to me actually has an outdoor smoking patio, which helps with reducing smell. Of course, it's in San Diego, so it's a bit more practical for that sort of set up than other parts of the country.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

I usually keep a moo moo in my car. I throw it on whenever I have a few spare moments to smoke during the day.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Ascots are optional.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> Ascots are optional.


Woah.

Woah.

Woah.

Ascots are mandatory.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

russ812 said:


> Woah.
> 
> Woah.
> 
> ...


I thought pocket squares were mandatory?


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

cedjunior said:


> As long as you don't say assless, all chaps are assless.


Well being assless is the reason why the smoke smell is so minimal.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Silk smoking jacket with slippers.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

If you're really worried about the smell a windbreaker jacket doesn't hold in the smell but obviously it doesn't quite fit the lounge dress others will likely be wearing.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

It had never occurred to me so I evidently hadnt been bothered.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bathrobe, or trenchcoat.

Both will identify you as a flasher, but who cares?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spare shirt to smoke in at the B&M
Facial wash up after
Light spray of Febreeze on smoking shirt
Light bit of aftershave


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

"Where's the Humidor?"


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Geesh I never worry about it. Just go back to the office and carry on...


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

My new lounge is a members only and has a steamroom. A lot of fellows take a steam and then sit in the lounge in just a towel or a robe. Its very relaxing, except that my boys usually prefer being in their home. Especially as some of you know, as you get older, they tend to travel below the mason dixon line. LOL No tobacco smell on your clothes. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Shorts and a tee, youth ought to be comfortable and relaxed.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Just dont where this. I got a lot of weird looks last time. Not sure why but oh well....


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Just do it! Be sure to post your experience on the forums. :first:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> What to wear to the cigar lounge?


Clothes.:dunno:


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Depending on your normal fashion...

I wear alot of T-shirts with a button type shirt over it. Hey I'm fat and I have myself convinced it hides my gut....:roll:ANYWAY,

I usually keep an extra shirt in my truck to put on after I have a smoke, it helps along with a liberal dose of Febreeze and some soap n water on the crumb catcher. The old lady has nearly stopped complaining how stinky I am, either its working or she has given up.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

If you're REALLY worried about smelling after visiting a lounge, perhaps going to a lounge isn't a great idea to begin with? That said, I try to wear something other than cotton, and I'll bring a sweatshirt or different jacket to put on afterwards.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Just dont where this. I got a lot of weird looks last time. Not sure why but oh well....


The first thing that came to my mind about this was the movie Police Academy when Proctor and Harris walk into the club and thats all everyone was wearing..lmao.

But when I smoke, I throw on my sweat pants and matching jacket/hoodie. I kinda look like a robber since its all black..lol. But my sweatpants don't smell that bad and the jacket smells a bit but a little Febreeze and its gone. Plus I smoke outside. The real test will be in the spring/summer time when there's no breeze or anything.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

wear the clothes that are on its way to the laundry hamper. Besides, if you use any hair product, the smoke will get into your hair. Don't worry about what to wear, because smoke will get into your clothes regardless what you wear. 

I would wear something that is washable. that being said, I like bowling shirts.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I just consider the smell like a good cologne.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Troller98 said:


> The old lady has nearly stopped complaining how stinky I am, either its working or she has given up.


She's given up. :nod:

On the way back just roll down all the windows and stick your head out ala Ace Ventura. Difficult to do in Indy right now but Im sure it'll work.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

And what did you type into Google to find this???? Nah, nevermind.



Firedawg said:


> Just dont where this. I got a lot of weird looks last time. Not sure why but oh well....


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

I wear a fleece jacket and I'm in the shop for ~6 hours, the jacket smells for about eight hours then it goes away. And I wear the same pair of jeans for a long while before washing them, and eventually the smell goes away. I really just don't care what people have to say about my smell. My apartment, I do what I want! Except smoke in it. That's not allowed


----------



## JTRAYNHAM (Jul 17, 2010)

Does CI sell a nice logo SNUGGIE??


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## BadMrFrosty (Dec 29, 2010)

Wear anything Ed Hardy. You'll look Jersey Shore cool.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

hoosiers2006 said:


> And what did you type into Google to find this???? Nah, nevermind.


didn't have to google it it was already saved in my favorites. j/k

"Biker leather outfit" was really scary and not work safe at all.


----------

